# Programm zur Diagnose/Überwachung der Internetverbindung - immer wieder Aussetzer



## Delacroix (25. Oktober 2016)

*Programm zur Diagnose/Überwachung der Internetverbindung - immer wieder Aussetzer*

Ich muss seit Kurzem feststellen, dass ich immer wieder kurze Internetaussetzer habe, die 2-5 Sekunden dauern. Vielleicht besteht das Problem schon länger und es fällt mir erst jetzt auf, wo ich auch wieder Shooter zocke. So habe ich beim Spielen unregelmäßig besagte Aussetzer und die Spiele zeigen auch an, dass ein Verbindungsproblem besteht. Meistens gibt sich das aber nach diesen paar Sekunden, nur selten fliege ich komplett aus dem Spiel. Das Problem besteht auch unabhängig von Spiel oder Plattform, z.B. bei Counter-Strike: Global Offensive, Battlefield 1 oder Civilization 6.

Da ich wirklich keine Ahnung mehr habe, woran das liegen könnte, suche ich ein Programm das solche Probleme aufzeichnen kann, um den Fehler auf die Schliche zu kommen. Kennt da jemand von euch eins?

Die meisten Fehlerquellen habe ich bereits ausgeschlossen (Firewall deaktiviert, Virenscanner deaktiviert, bin über Kabel und nicht über WLAN verbunden, alle Treiber aktualisiert, Windows zurückgesetzt usw. usf.) und so langsam zermürbt mich das, weil ich nicht weiß, was überhaupt das Problem ist.


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Programm zur Diagnose/Überwachung der Internetverbindung - immer wieder Aussetzer*

Funktioniert denn das Internet (Browser) wenn du einen Unterbruch im Spiel hast?
Mal Router, Switch, etc. neu gestartet?

Kannst ja einfach mal einen Ping auf den Router laufen lassen während du spielst, dann kannst du eingrenzen ob das Problem am Netzwerk oder Internet liegt.



Spoiler



Windows Taste drücken
cmd eingeben
ping xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx -t eingeben (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx = Deine Router IP-Adresse)


----------



## Delacroix (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Programm zur Diagnose/Überwachung der Internetverbindung - immer wieder Aussetzer*

Bei normaler Internetnutzung merke ich nichts. Da die Aussetzer aber auch sehr kurz sind, muss das nichts heißen. Ob es da ein Problem gibt oder einfach die Seite länger braucht, ist schwer zu sagen. Anders als beim Zocken ist das im Falle des Falles eben nicht wirklich störend, so dass ich es nicht bemerke, wenn es ein Problem gibt.

Router habe ich schon neu gestartet. Auch mal auf Werkseinstellungen resettet und neue Firmware installiert. Geholfen hat das leider nicht.

Werde aber beim nächsten Spiel mal die Pings laufen lassen. Habe zwar im Normalbetrieb testweise rumgepingt (an Google usw.), da gab es aber keinen Paketverlust. Da der Fehler aber unregelmäßig auftritt (auch mal eine Stunde gar nicht), muss das nichts heißen.


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Programm zur Diagnose/Überwachung der Internetverbindung - immer wieder Aussetzer*

Sonst kannst du ja noch den hier parallel dazu laufen lassen:
ping googledotde -t

Dann hast du einmal die Verbindung zum Router und einmal ins Internet.


----------



## Delacroix (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Programm zur Diagnose/Überwachung der Internetverbindung - immer wieder Aussetzer*

Habe jetzt mal beides parallel laufen lassen. In der Zusammenfassung steht 0% Paketverlust. Zwischendurch sind aber immer wieder mal Zeilen, die eine Zeitüberschreitung anzeigen. Einmal auch sehr gehäuft (s. Bild - links ist Google, rechts Router).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## taks (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Programm zur Diagnose/Überwachung der Internetverbindung - immer wieder Aussetzer*

Also liegt das Problem irgendwo im Netzwerk, wenn der Router nicht mehr Antwortet.
Ich würde mal Alles ausser deinem PC vom Router austecken und schauen ob das Problem dann immer noch auftritt (Wenn das möglich ist).
Hast du deinen PC direkt mit einem Kabel verbunden?


----------



## Delacroix (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Programm zur Diagnose/Überwachung der Internetverbindung - immer wieder Aussetzer*

Ich habe jetzt mal alles andere vom Router getrennt (Fernseher, Receiver und Xbox). Außerdem habe ich das Kabel in einen anderen Slot am Router gesteckt. Die Zahlen sehen jetzt so aus:

_*Router*
Ping-Statistik für 10.0.0.138:_
_    Pakete: Gesendet = 3166, Empfangen = 3164, Verloren = 2_
_    (0% Verlust),_
_Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:_
_    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 28ms, Mittelwert = 0ms

*Google*
__Ping-Statistik für 172.217.21.3:_
_    Pakete: Gesendet = 3161, Empfangen = 3158, Verloren = 3_
_    (0% Verlust),_
_Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:_
_    Minimum = 12ms, Maximum = 121ms, Mittelwert = 14ms_


Der Paketverlust ist geringer. Voher bei Google 0,5%, danach 0,09%. Beim Router vorher 0,26%, nacher 0,06%. Nur kann ich die Daten überhaupt nicht deuten und weiß nicht, ob das nicht ganz normale Zahlen sind. Gerade beim Zocken in Battlefield 1 hatte ich zwar keine gröberen Lags, aber das Warnsymbol für Paketverlust kam trotzdem immer wieder mal (allerdings gelb, nicht rot).


----------



## aloha84 (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Programm zur Diagnose/Überwachung der Internetverbindung - immer wieder Aussetzer*

Da gibts doch nicht viel zu interpretieren.
Du verlierst bereits Pakete zwischen PC und Router.
Also würde ich mal zwischen PC und Router das Kabel tauschen, oder auch mal den Port am Router tauschen.

Im übrigen sind die Ping Pakete winzig, schick doch mal größere und guck ob da nicht mehr wegfallen.
so z.B.:
ping 10.0.0.138 -t -l 1250


----------



## Delacroix (25. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Programm zur Diagnose/Überwachung der Internetverbindung - immer wieder Aussetzer*

Es stimmt, es geht tatsächlich was auf dem Weg zum Router verloren. Mit größeren Paketen steigt auch der Verlust:
_Ping-Statistik für 10.0.0.138:_
_    Pakete: Gesendet = 5002, Empfangen = 4945, Verloren = 57_
_    (1% Verlust),_
_Ca. Zeitangaben in Millisek.:_
_    Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 18ms, Mittelwert = 0ms_

Das grenzt das Problem schon mal gut ein. Deshalb Danke für eure Hilfe, sonst wäre ich gar nicht auf die Idee gekommen. 
Werde jetzt als nächstes mal das Kabel wechseln und schauen, ob das hilft. Das ist recht lang und auch nicht mehr das jüngste.


----------

